# Small puppy growing normally?



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi all

I had previously posted about our puppy being extremely small. I am posting about his weight gain since we got him and looking to see if you think he is growing appropriately. Photos also to help with opinions (and for cuteness). 

3 weeks: 2.5 lbs
6 weeks: 5 lbs 
** we brought him home at 7 weeks and he was diagnosed with coccidia and treated **
8 weeks: 6 lbs 
9 weeks: 8 lbs
10 weeks: 11 lbs
11 weeks: 13 lbs
12 weeks: 16 lbs



7/8 weeks:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

IME, I find my pups put on an average of 3# per week from 8 - 12 weeks before slowing down to 2 - 2.5# per week until about 6 months when the rate began to taper off. Although I have seen larger pups put on as much as 5# per week on occasion but those pups grew to be oversized. So I would say that your pup started off small but is now growing at a normal rate. He is still super cute.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What an adorable puppy Chewbacca is! So cute and he looks like a happy little guy. 

He started small, but seems to now be gaining weight at a reasonable rate and will likely grow to whatever genetic size he was intended to reach.


----------



## SharonWanat (Oct 3, 2020)

Your pup is beautiful <3 How big are the parents? He is gaining, slowly, but he looks healthy. if he's acting like a normal pup and eats & drinks well, and the vet says he's okay, I wouldn't worry. He may suddenly have a growth spurt, or he may be a smaller sized GSD. Either way I'm sure you'll have a loyal friend.


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

His mom was 60 lbs and dad was 100 lbs. He was not the runt of the litter but also not the biggest. There was one pup bigger than the rest than 5 around the same size which he was from those and then one “runt”. He is an extremely picky eater and doesn’t like to eat kibble so we have been challenged with putting toppers on his food or mixing with chicken etc and also he was very ill with coccidia at first and needed fluids and medications and was having a lot of diarrhea at 7-8 weeks with a poor appetite when he came home.

I’m gonna focus on making sure he’s eating well.

One question. Our vet said we can switch from 3x a day feeding to 2x at 3 months but given our concern of his weight and growth should we continue with 3x?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is recommended to feed three times a day until six months.


----------



## SharonWanat (Oct 3, 2020)

LandosMommy said:


> His mom was 60 lbs and dad was 100 lbs. He was not the runt of the litter but also not the biggest. There was one pup bigger than the rest than 5 around the same size which he was from those and then one “runt”. He is an extremely picky eater and doesn’t like to eat kibble so we have been challenged with putting toppers on his food or mixing with chicken etc and also he was very ill with coccidia at first and needed fluids and medications and was having a lot of diarrhea at 7-8 weeks with a poor appetite when he came home.
> 
> I’m gonna focus on making sure he’s eating well.
> 
> One question. Our vet said we can switch from 3x a day feeding to 2x at 3 months but given our concern of his weight and growth should we continue with 3x?


I would stay with 3X a day until he's around 24 months. 
A thought, I have had GSD's my entire life. My work schedule at this time won't permit me to have a pet. When this changes over the next 2 years, I'm strongly considering RAW for my next best friend. I've been researching for a while, and will continue to do until the time comes, but everything I'm seeing so far seems very positive. Just a thought.


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

SharonWanat said:


> I would stay with 3X a day until he's around 24 months.
> A thought, I have had GSD's my entire life. My work schedule at this time won't permit me to have a pet. When this changes over the next 2 years, I'm strongly considering RAW for my next best friend. I've been researching for a while, and will continue to do until the time comes, but everything I'm seeing so far seems very positive. Just a thought.


We were definitely considering raw but wasn't sure we could afford it if we bought it prepared and might be too time consuming if we prepared everything ourselves, but now that he is so picky and refuses to eat kibble alone, we will have to find some alternative to our original plan that works for everybody


----------



## SharonWanat (Oct 3, 2020)

LandosMommy said:


> We were definitely considering raw but wasn't sure we could afford it if we bought it prepared and might be too time consuming if we prepared everything ourselves, but now that he is so picky and refuses to eat kibble alone, we will have to find some alternative to our original plan that works for everybody


I meant to say 6 months 3 times a day, then down to 2 times a day. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

13 week update, we are now 19 lbs


----------



## SharonWanat (Oct 3, 2020)

LandosMommy said:


> 13 week update, we are now 19 lbs
> 
> View attachment 564373


GREAT! He's also looking spectacular!!


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

14 weeks
22 lbs


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## SharonWanat (Oct 3, 2020)

Excellent!! He's a looker <3


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks everybody!

Quick question - does anybody know if there is a growth chart that exists for large breeds or GSD specifically? Similar to human children / babies to see what rough percentile weight he is at based on age?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Google knows all, of course these are all averages and outliers are everywhere. Rogan was above 12 months on this chart at 6 or 7 months


----------



## vmshaw (Oct 14, 2020)

LandosMommy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had previously posted about our puppy being extremely small. I am posting about his weight gain since we got him and looking to see if you think he is growing appropriately. Photos also to help with opinions (and for cuteness).
> 
> ...


OMG! Those pictures are the cutest ever. I brought my Lola home @ 6 1/2 weeks. She weighed the same as yours. However, she has got sick and has been sick since the 14th of this month and is just now beginning to eat like she was before. I am afraid to weigh her right now @ 8 weeks 4 days.
Cute!!!!!!!💕


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

15 weeks 
25 lbs 
(Now gaining consistently 2-3 lbs a week since 8 weeks)


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

He's a cutie, for sure!
Glad to see he's making up ground, weight-wise. Having any luck in your search for a new food for the little guy?


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

chuckd said:


> He's a cutie, for sure!
> Glad to see he's making up ground, weight-wise. Having any luck in your search for a new food for the little guy?


Thank you! And no, unfortunately not.

Things we have tried:
Breeder's kibble (was the worst, he refused to eat at all)
Purina Pro Plan Large breed puppy kibble (ended up donating an entire 40 lb bag)
Fromm Large Breed puppy kibble (he will eat it only if mixed with something else more appetizing) 
Cooked chicken, various broths, rice, with kibble 
Final conclusion we have come to is he likes freeze dried beef so we mix Wellness Core freeze dried beef topper with the Fromms large breed puppy kibble but the freeze dried stuff is very expensive so now I am looking into other options of raw or freeze dried raw.


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

Today we are 16 weeks and 28 lbs. Updated growth below;

3 weeks: 2.5 lbs
6 weeks: 5 lbs
** we brought him home at 7 weeks and he was diagnosed with coccidia and treated **
8 weeks: 6 lbs
9 weeks: 8 lbs
10 weeks: 11 lbs
11 weeks: 13 lbs
12 weeks: 16 lbs
13 weeks: 19 lbs
14 weeks: 22 lbs
15 weeks: 25 lbs 
16 weeks: 28 lbs


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

17 weeks, 30 lbs

ears also up now


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Beautiful boy! Is this Chewie (or have I confused him with another's pup)?


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

He's a handsome, thoughtful looking, former "little guy".

I hope y'all are enjoying each other.


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

LandosMommy said:


> 17 weeks, 30 lbs
> 
> ears also up now
> View attachment 565496





Catrinka said:


> Beautiful boy! Is this Chewie (or have I confused him with another's pup)?


Yes this is Chewie


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

chuckd said:


> He's a handsome, thoughtful looking, former "little guy".
> 
> I hope y'all are enjoying each other.


Most people who see him now make comments about how large his feet are and that he will be very large. Our friend with a 1 year old GSP who is about 60-70 lbs has smaller feet/legs than Chewie currently . So we will see where he ends up being from his 5 lb self at 8 weeks lol.


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

just a little update for everybody who helped us. Chewie is 40 lbs now.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Chewie is looking great and healthy


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

In case anybody in the future stumbles upon this post with a small pup, there's how our growth has been

3 weeks: 2.5 lbs
6 weeks: 5 lbs
** we brought him home at 7 weeks and he was diagnosed with coccidia and treated **
8 weeks: 6 lbs
9 weeks: 8 lbs
10 weeks: 11 lbs
11 weeks: 13 lbs
12 weeks: 16 lbs
13 weeks: 19 lbs
14 weeks: 22 lbs
15 weeks: 25 lbs
16 weeks: 28 lbs
17 weeks: 30 lbs
18 weeks: 33 lbs
19 weeks: 35 lbs
20 weeks: 38 lbs
21 weeks: 40 lbs
22 weeks: 42 lbs
23 weeks: 44 lbs
24 weeks: 45 lbs

Basically has gained 2-3 lbs a week since 8 weeks until almost 6 months and now may be starting to plateau off with the growth curve, will see where he ends up.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Harley gained 2 pounds every breakfast ....


----------



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

28 weeks and 53 lbs
Next to his 13 month old golden friend who is 60 lb


----------

